# Brick Veneer



## ma04 (Oct 13, 2010)

a 4"x4" angle is attached to concete wall. It carries a 30 ft high brick veneer. Assume attachment to wall is okay. What is the minimum thickness of the steel angle?

Loads are given.

My question:

What is the criteria for design?

I see a 4" cantilever plate. with a point load P in the middle or distributed load over the 4" span.

What should be the controlling criteria? bending or deflection?


----------



## TheSerg (Dec 28, 2010)

ma04 said:


> a 4"x4" angle is attached to concete wall. It carries a 30 ft high brick veneer. Assume attachment to wall is okay. What is the minimum thickness of the steel angle?Loads are given.
> 
> My question:
> 
> ...


Not sure if anyone has PM'd you an answer. However, the PCI Handbook (Precast) has a pretty good discussion (pg 6-33 in the 6th edition). One of the criteria that comes to mind would be bending of the angle leg. Both bending strength and deflection need to be checked.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 28, 2010)

TheSerg said:


> ma04 said:
> 
> 
> > a 4"x4" angle is attached to concete wall. It carries a 30 ft high brick veneer. Assume attachment to wall is okay. What is the minimum thickness of the steel angle?Loads are given.
> ...


I would use minor axis bending of the cantilevered leg as the critical issue and use chapter F to solve for bending and deflection. Chapt F of AISC 360. This is off the cuff, so I'm sure there are others out there that have more to say about it.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 28, 2010)

I would 2nd McEngr's answer.


----------



## hansel (Dec 28, 2010)

ma04 said:


> a 4"x4" angle is attached to concete wall. It carries a 30 ft high brick veneer. Assume attachment to wall is okay. What is the minimum thickness of the steel angle?Loads are given.
> 
> My question:
> 
> ...


I think bending will be the controling criteria. A couple of design examples I've seen only present bending analysis/design. I don't know why they don't talk about deflection. I think the big question about using deflection criteria would be the limiting deflection: L/600, L/360, or L/240??? and this could be a matter of judgment...


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 28, 2010)

hansel said:


> ma04 said:
> 
> 
> > a 4"x4" angle is attached to concete wall. It carries a 30 ft high brick veneer. Assume attachment to wall is okay. What is the minimum thickness of the steel angle?Loads are given.
> ...


You might see it being deflection that controls the design. Per the MSJC, veneer deflection shall be the lessor of l/600 or 0.3". Be sure to check both.


----------



## hansel (Dec 28, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> hansel said:
> 
> 
> > ma04 said:
> ...


I think the MSJC deflection criteria above is for out-of-plane bending. The deflection criteria here should be for in plane bending and yet not for the veneer but for the angle. It should be a deflection criteria on the shelve angle that will prevent instability of the supported veneer. Again I think this should be a matter of Engineering judgment.


----------



## patik83 (Apr 3, 2011)

hansel said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > hansel said:
> ...


The problem statement sounds like you have a L4x4 continuous shelf angle along the wall, and you need to design for single leg flexure of the angle supporting 30 feet of veneer. I'm not sure how you can check minor axis bending of the angle if you don't know the spacing of the attachment to the concrete wall. Besides, it would be major axis bending (same strength, both ways), and it would most likely not control.

For deflection, per ACI 530, 6.2.2.3.1.5, your angle deflection limit is L/600 or 0.3 inches. I guess you could check deflection of the single leg of the angle, and you could also check deflection of the angle as a flexural member spanning between anchors into the concrete wall (if that information was provided).

I hope this helps.


----------

